# the checklist of my UK Spouse Visa Supporting Documents



## lebart (Aug 22, 2014)

hello hre is my checklist of my spouse visa and i wana know if im missing something cuz im gona apply this month ..so coud u guys tell me please if my checklist is complet ??????
thank u so so much



* APPLICANT - HUSBAND*

Police records (Translated to English (TE))
ket +statements of results 
Passport size photo x 2 (with name written at the back)
copy of my new and old passport
TB test certificate
birth certificate
diploma (TE)
bank statements (TE)
marriage cert (TE)
Cover letter (Letter from applicant explaining relationship history and our plans for our future together)
VAF4A Form 


*
SPONSOR (WIFE)*


Birth certificate
Copy of passport 
1 passport size photo
copy of passport (entrance/exit stamps to Morocco)
6 months UK bank statements
SU07 form
Appendix 2
Evidence of PIP and ESA
DR’s letter with an illness story record
Landlord’s permission letter
property photo attached
gas bill 
electricity bill 
sponsor letter (Letter from sponsor confirming relationship history and future plans detailed in applicant’s letter)


*Genuine & Subsisting Relationship Evidence:*

Normal pictures and wedding pictures x 50
MSN and FB conversation about 2 papers each month since april 2009
about 12 Screenshots of skype 
support letters x 2 from my wife’s daughter also her mom (including copies of their passports)
support letters from my small family(mom brother and sister ) and from my 2 best friends. including copies of their IDs)
Phone records showing calls nd msn details to my number for the last 12 months .
Flight bookings of all the times my wife been to morocco.
2 brenting bills showing that we rentd houses here in morocco 
receipt of wedding ring
Receipt of some wedding’s stuff like cakes etc etc
cards and letters between us also pics of gifts that i sent her and that she sent me



thanks again to everyone on this forum that has provided information or shared their experiences, very helpful!


----------



## lebart (Aug 22, 2014)

could anyone tell me please if that all what i need pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

lebart said:


> could anyone tell me please if that all what i need pleaseeeeeeeeeee


Hi Lebart,

Youve included too many unnecessary documents. Try and stick to required docs only, based on UKVI Supporting Document Guidance. Moderators like Joppa and Nyclon have given clear instruction in other similar threads, waht exact docs you need include.

From my opinion, you should omit followings:

APPLICANT - HUSBAND

Police records (Translated to English (TE))
ket +statements of results
diploma (TE)-only required if you have mentioned in your application form that youre a non-working student
bank statements (TE)
VAF4A Form- not required if youve done an online application?


SPONSOR (WIFE)

Birth certificate
Evidence of PIP and ESA
*gas bill OR electricity bill- not both

Genuine & Subsisting Relationship Evidence:

*20 pics more than enough
support letters x 2 from my wife’s daughter also her mom (including copies of their passports)
support letters from my small family(mom brother and sister ) and from my 2 best friends. including copies of their IDs)
receipt of wedding ring
Receipt of some wedding’s stuff like cakes etc etc


*MISSING DOCS!!!*
Appendix 2 form??? 
English language test (IELTS)???
P60??? 
6 months payslips??? 
Employment contract???
Letter of employment???
Rental/Tenancy agreement from landlord???


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

lebart said:


> hello hre is my checklist of my spouse visa and i wana know if im missing something cuz im gona apply this month ..so coud u guys tell me please if my checklist is complet ??????
> thank u so so much
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a police record?

Is ket the English test?

You don't need:
birth certificate
diploma
bank statements unless you are relying on Category D

A copy of VAF4A is necessary.


*
SPONSOR (WIFE)*




> Birth certificate
> Copy of passport
> 1 passport size photo
> copy of passport (entrance/exit stamps to Morocco)
> ...


You don't need:
birth certificate
I don't think you need the Dr.'s letter

You need a copy of the lease.


*Genuine & Subsisting Relationship Evidence:*



> Normal pictures and wedding pictures x 50
> MSN and FB conversation about 2 papers each month since april 2009
> about 12 Screenshots of skype
> support letters x 2 from my wife’s daughter also her mom (including copies of their passports)
> ...


10-15 photos are the max that you need
1-2 log pages for text, email, Skype, phone calls etc for every 6 months that you've been separated. You have way too much.

Support letters are unnecessary. They are subjective and won't be considered.

Since you are already married you don't need receipts for rings are anything else associated with the wedding. You don't need cards, letters or pictures of gifts that you sent her.

You need a sample itinerary for when you'd like to travel.


----------



## lebart (Aug 22, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Do you have a police record?
> 
> Is ket the English test?
> 
> ...



thank you my friends so so much 
i just wana ask please what u mean by that i need a copy of the lease ?? also dont u have any exemple of a support letter please??
thank u so much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Lease or tenancy agreement of your accommodation from the landlord or letting agent.
Support letter from friends and relatives states they've known you both and what lovely people you are etc.
There is sponsorship letter from sponsor about relationship history, future plans, shared interest and any other explanation or elucidation that may help your application.


----------



## lebart (Aug 22, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Lease or tenancy agreement of your accommodation from the landlord or letting agent.
> Support letter from friends and relatives states they've known you both and what lovely people you are etc.
> There is sponsorship letter from sponsor about relationship history, future plans, shared interest and any other explanation or elucidation that may help your application.


 yes but my friend i already have a letter from my wife's landlord is this what are u on about .. this is the letter


to whom it may concern
dear sir/ madam
the adress ..........
we are writing to confirm that ........... has been opur tenant at this property since june 2008 and has conducted the tenancy in a satisfactory manner and he rent has been paid on time. the property is a three bedroomed house and has been well maintained. 
please do not hesitate to call me should you require any further information


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but a signed tenancy agreement will add value to your application.


----------



## lebart (Aug 22, 2014)

how can i get a signed tenancy agreement ??? does it looks different from the letter i had ??


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A tenancy agreement will be signed by both the tenant and the landlord and it will explain the length of the lease and any other responsibilities of both the landlord and tenant.


----------



## lebart (Aug 22, 2014)

my friend .. the landlord has given a tenancy agreement to my wife but it doesnt include my name on it .. also she gave her this letter 

15 august 2014
to whom it may concern
dear sir/* madam;
adress
we are writing to conform that lisa jayne has been our tenant a this property since 20th jun 2010 and has conducted the tenancy in a satisfactory manner and the rent has been paid on time. the propety is a three bedroomed and has been well maintained
please do not hesitate to call me should you require any further information.
your sincerely

taz kainth
adress
phone number


so what shall i do ??? is that enough and helps ??


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If your name is not on the tenancy agreement then you need a letter from the landlord stating that it's ok for you to live there. The above is not sufficient.


----------



## lebart (Aug 22, 2014)

is there any other way please because the landlord seems to be racist u know and she doesnt wana help at all.. the tenancy agreement also the letter we had from her didn't include my name on them
there only my wife's name there
pleaseeee any solution?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really. Find another place to live is my suggestion.


----------



## lebart (Aug 22, 2014)

hello my friend thank u so so much for your help and your good advices.
my wife has contaced her landlord about a letter including my name to live with her there in uk.and this is what her loandlord replied her
hello 
on legal matters about the tenancy agreement we have to get advice. we are members of the residential landlords asocciation and will contact them monday and get back to you. has private landlords the law as tighten up and we are liable for large fines if we do thinghs wrong



what do you think my friend about this ???????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No idea. Seems like fobbing you off.


----------

